# Sony XB30EX - Any idea?



## shashankm (May 31, 2013)

Hi, 

I am a bit apprehensive w.r.t to this IEM given the XB30EX couldn't manage to impress me, heck even EP 630 and twinwoofers sounded great compared to it. I got it replaced from Sony yet the IEM couldn't hold water to its counterparts I had. 

Though XB90EX has everything doubled if we compare the specifications to XB30EX. So I am more or less, a bit excited and a bit fearful again that my ~4K investment may not go bonkers again. CX300II precision is another piece I am eyeing but then any wild idea, or alternate suggestion(s)?

Thanks

EDIT: Please read the thread title as *SONY XB90EX - Any Idea?*


----------



## samudragupta (May 31, 2013)

wow thanks alot for this thread bro... i own the xb30's and they work great with my htc one x... i was looking to buy the sony xba 3 in the coming days, but now these look more amazing to me... the reviews are also great and since im a bass head i'm sure these will be awesome for my music taste...


----------



## shashankm (Jun 1, 2013)

Pleasure matey! Buy them ASAP from infibeam, they are available for a jaw dropping 3322/- plus use the infi250 coupon to get extra 250/- off. Order it before you run out of luck.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 2, 2013)

+1 for XB90EX


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 2, 2013)

i got the xb90's for 3800 from my local sony retail store (couldnt tell home that i was spending 4k on earphones  )... initial impressions weren't good at all... the bass was muddy and distorted... i was like WTF... i left them to burn in overnight for 10 hrs... in the morning there was a good improvement... i could also experience the soundstage which lacked on the xb30's... i need to allow a further 30-40hrs burn in i guess as my previous xb30's...


----------



## shashankm (Jun 3, 2013)

Do keep us posted!


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 4, 2013)

sure  i will post a review in a week


----------

